# 08 Trek 1.2 Tire Clearance



## ntekrony (Dec 12, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you out there in internet world could give me an idea of the amount of tire clearance on the new Trek 1.2. Mainly for running knobbies and mud. Thanks.


----------

